# How to make him "come" everytime no matter what



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

3 months old puppy. Calling him Denny. I have started with food ("Denny" => he comes => treats). Later I switched to praising him. Always positive welcoming him etc. He definitelly understands his name and that he should come.


But he won't come always. He comes when is feeding time, when I have toy, when he's feeling like playing, when he wants to cuddle. But if there's something more interesting he will ignore calls until he is done with that. Or until I call him 20 times. 

I read some articles, but it's basically what was I already doing eg. "_dogs to learn that come means something really good will happen to them or that another new adventure may be about to begin_".

1) I would like to eliminate situations, when he doesn't come.

2) I would like to also later partly eliminate praising him. As in some situations it's just no time for playing/praising. I would like he to just come, not come and started playing.

Take for example military GSD. When on battlefield I can't imagine that owner has to call him by right tone of a voice, he has to be praised for coming, given his favorite toy and he chooses if he comes or not. How do you do that? Is that just a repetition?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If he's three months old and you got him at 8 weeks old (I assume?), then you've only had him about a month. And you've already completely eliminated food rewards for training a recall? 

For one thing, he's WAY too young to expect any kind of reliability, and for another, you've skipped ahead from A to Z without any steps in between.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If he's three months old and you got him at 8 weeks old (I assume?), then you've only had him about a month. And you've already completely eliminated food rewards for training a recall?
> 
> For one thing, he's WAY too young to expect any kind of reliability, and for another, you've skipped ahead from A to Z without any steps in between.


Thank you for your reply!

I have him for little bit over 2 weeks.

I started with food. He got it. He understood, that he should come. Since we were past that phase, where I was explaining meaning of the command I eliminated food. Now I tell him he's good boy and pet him.

So should I again mix in more food? Especially in situations when we're outside? Since he understands command I thought he is disobedient. But from your reply it seems, that we have to just work longer on it?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow you are going way too fast, and expecting way too much! You have a baby there, and you are expecting adult thinking and behaviours.

Go back to giving treats, set up you puppy for success, treat for the times he comes to you on his own without you asking - you are setting up a mindset that coming to you is always a good thing. That will take a billion repetitions: you just can't cram that into 2 weeks! 

Puppies have the attention span of a gnat - expect your pup to be distracted and focused on other stuff than "obeying" (which is a concept your pup won't really understand yet). For now training is fun and games, with always a great reward.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would enroll him in a basic obedience class with a good trainer so you both learn this the correct way. Check out www.APDT.com for a trainer in your area or find one experienced in the breed.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

andywhite said:


> I started with food. *He got it. He understood*, that he should come.


No, that's exactly my point. There's no way that a 3 month old puppy that has been in training for two weeks fully understands ANY command. He simply doesn't have the attention span and mental capacity yet, and there hasn't been anywhere near enough time to have fully generalized it to all situations and circumstances, especially around distractions.



> Since we were past that phase, where I was explaining meaning of the command I eliminated food. Now I tell him he's good boy and pet him.


You're not past that phase, and he's not being disobedient! In addition to teaching what a command means, you also need to teach him why he should care. Developmentally, he's the equivalent of a human infant, so it's important to keep your expectations reasonable and to continue reinforcing the behavior you want.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you very much!

I will slow down than. And fill his childhood with more treats and games.

Obidience class or professional training is unfortunately not an option. Im currently living in a rural area of 3rd world country. (maybe 2.5nd world country). There are no dog schools etc. Im lucky enough that there's a pet store. Otherwise I would have to travel like 100 miles just to buy dog food.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

andywhite said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I will slow down than. And fill his childhood with more treats and games.



Awesome! Hope we can continue to be of help for you and your new pup. Post pics and share proud Daddy stories!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

andywhite said:


> But he won't come always. He comes when is feeding time, when I have toy, when he's feeling like playing, when he wants to cuddle. But if there's something more interesting he will ignore calls until he is done with that. Or until I call him 20 times.



I'm not a trainer or an expert, just a pet owner, but one thing I have learned from all the obedience classes I've taken with my dogs is not to repeat commands. Only say commands once, and if the dog doesn't listen, help them to perform the right behavior. 

For now, I would avoid telling your dog to "come" in situations where he may not obey you. You don't want to weaken the command. Just go and get your dog until he is more reliable. Or have him on a long-line so that you can enforce the come. 

Our trainer encouraged us to choose a new command word (like "here") if we have worn out the word "come." 

Other things I have heard: Never tell your dog to come, then reprimand him for something when he comes to you. He'll be less likely to come the next time. Also, avoid calling your dog to you and then doing something unpleasant to him (like giving him a bath).


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

It's been a while since I had to teach the 'here' command, but I do remember one tip is
to run away from the dog, they like to chase. I always had a long line on Wiena to help
her when it was necessary, but treats (because she was food motivated) really helped.
She always got treats more than praise, but they were limited (didn't want her to have
a weight problem) Alternating praise with food is a solution too, then they don't know
when they will get the food.
My husband told me that birds will more often come to a place if you don't feed everyday,
because they never know when the food will be there, so they come back more often.

Play a lot with your pup, that's what they want to do!! Include play with the here command,
I wish you much happiness with Denny, what a cute name. Want to him....photos please.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't have much to add as you've already gotten some really good suggestions so far. But a couple things I would like to add, sorry if they've been mentioned as I just skimmed thru. First and foremost I have to agree 100% that you need to slow down and keep the rewards coming. Right now I'd be shaping everything with food. If he doesn't perform he doesn't get the treat but no need to get upset or use corrections or anything. 

Now that being said I wouldn't train his name to be a "here" command. I wouldn't use the two interchangeably or together. Reason being I want it to be the same word every time and quick to say. Think about this scenario. You're busy with kids or a work call or whatever and you open the door, something intrigues your dog enough that he bolts across the street, and now you're cycling thru different names because you're distracted. He knows "Denny come" means to come but you're calling out your kids names or another pets name or something. "Here" means come, no other words need to be involved and in an emergency this could save your pet. 

Another thing I want to add is when my dog was your pups age he got treated and praised just for being near me. I wanted him to associate being near me with good things and still to do this day I'll give him treats just for being near me. The only difference now is it doesn't happen every time. Sometimes he gets a treat, sometimes a pet, and sometimes I just tell him to beat it and go lay down. 

It's going to be harder for you since you can't work with an experienced trainer in your 2.5 world country but you'll find that the more time you spend working the dog and bonding with him you'll get better at reading him and you'll get a better idea of when he's ready to add more distractions and proofing etc.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't find any info, but police/ military dogs are prob around 2yrs old before being put on duty. They also use some top trainers as well that are pros at what they do. Those dogs have 100% strong recall

I would doubt a 6mo pup would even have 100% recall. You are asking a lot

I'd even say that you need to keep with the treats until you have 100% recall

I started my pup knowing "sit/ stay." Then walk a few feet away and say "come." Treat and praise. Increase the distance as necessary. I've been working on that for over a month. I'm at the point where I can be at the park and walk about 30-40' away and she'll stay sitting until I say "come." I can even do it while still walking. When training specifically, I can get some pretty good recall. However, if I were to have her off leash somewhere else, I'd have little to no recall

So go back to treat rewards and remember you have a little puppy


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

andywhite said:


> Take for example military GSD. When on battlefield I can't imagine that owner has to call him by right tone of a voice, he has to be praised for coming, given his favorite toy and he chooses if he comes or not. How do you do that? Is that just a repetition?


And what leads you to believe this? 

I have not seen a working dog who's handler did not at the very least offer up exuberant praise when it did a good job. It's usually also followed up with a quick game of tug. I am fairly certain the vast majority of detection programs - be it drugs, explosives, infestations or other are trained motivationally these days, and include a high frequency of rewarding throughout the dog's entire career. 

Even for high stakes situations where the dogs are not able to be rewarded on the scene - HUNDREDS of hours of practice and training in controlled situations where the dog IS rewarded takes place. 

IMHO people are too anxious to phase out rewards. I personally prefer to reward throughout my dog's entire life. I don't offer the same reward each time - sometimes it's praise, sometimes it's food and sometimes it's a toy. I can't say I have ever been in a situation where I couldn't atleast utter out a Yes! or Good boy. 

My guy is nearly 3 and has never failed to recall (he is off leash outdoors daily). I trained his recall by building toy drive and still frequently reward a good recall with play.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

voodoolamb said:


> andywhite said:
> 
> 
> > Take for example military GSD. When on battlefield I can't imagine that owner has to call him by right tone of a voice, he has to be praised for coming, given his favorite toy and he chooses if he comes or not. How do you do that? Is that just a repetition?
> ...


agree, agree, agree. i always reward recall...like voodoo said, praise, food or toy.

I walk my dogs offleash most days. I don't always carry toys, but I make sure to stash them periodically and try not to let the dogs know, so I can sometimes surprise them with something amazing when I call. Well, for my young dog anyway. My old lady never leaves my side to be called in the first place.

When I was actively retraining after our deer problem I did carry his ball on a string every walk. Those first few times i called him off a deer i wanted to make the reward memorable. Now I feel we are in the maintenance phase.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

My Aussie is four years old and still gets a reward for recalls. They have evolved into using a whistle, slight hand signal, flashlight and simple “heir” ( German recall ). Occasionally I give a very high value reward. Once in a great while I have to call her and don’t have a food reward but I give her lots of praise. The bottom line is good things happen when she comes to me. I rarely use her name except to get her attention. It’s really a marker that something else is coming.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Keep in mind you have a dog not a robot or a computer. You can't just program and done. I have a very specific recall command. I only use this command when I feel it is imperative that my dog comes to me immediately. I have not had to use the command except to call off of small game or to call my older male to me one day at club when another member threw a ball and my dog thought he may want to have it.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you for so many replies. It's not even possible to reply to every one of you. And all replies were very interesting!

I have one more question - is it really necessary to use words like "here, come". Can't I use his name? I would prefer only his name.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

andywhite said:


> Thank you for so many replies. It's not even possible to reply to every one of you. And all replies were very interesting!
> 
> I have one more question - is it really necessary to use words like "here, come". Can't I use his name? I would prefer only his name.


I recommend two different recalls. A come or get over here command and then a command that he only hears when he needs to get back immediately. You may never need the second command but if you ever do you'll be thankful you have it. As far as name. I don't like to use my dogs name as a command. I like my dog's name to just be his name. Nothing that means he has to perform anything just a look like what.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, I highly advise you use his name to get his attention but use a command such as "here or come" for his recall. Just make sure there is pause between his name and the command so he doesnt' think the command is "Name Here"

I use two commands as my safety commands. Here and Platz. Maybe I don't want him to come back to me but do want him to drop where he is and stay. 

As far as recall, play games with him. Make it fun to come back to you. Throw food to send him away, call his name and when he looks at you give the command to return and reward him. When you are out walking, call him back and run away from him so he chases you. Or just call him back to reward him randomly. The reward doesn't always have to be food. It could be returning to you to chase you and play. It could be returning to play tug. But it has to be something motivating to make him want to return to you.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

andywhite said:


> Thank you for so many replies. It's not even possible to reply to every one of you. And all replies were very interesting!
> 
> I have one more question - is it really necessary to use words like "here, come". Can't I use his name? I would prefer only his name.


I like having a specific command. My dogs name is for attention. I want him to look at me. Not necessarily come to me.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I agree. Name is an attention "look at me" marker whereas "come/ here" is a command of "I need you by me now"


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have a very specific recall command. I only use this command when I feel it is imperative that my dog comes to me immediately. I have not had to use the command except to call off of small game or to call my older male to me one day at club when another member threw a ball and my dog thought he may want to have it.


This surprises me. For me just the command "Here!" implies to the dog to come immediately, every time, no exceptions. What do you expect form your dog if you call him with the other command? Is he allowed to finishing his marking e.g.?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

andywhite said:


> Thank you for so many replies. It's not even possible to reply to every one of you. And all replies were very interesting!
> 
> I have one more question - is it really necessary to use words like "here, come". Can't I use his name? I would prefer only his name.


The dog has zero understanding of your words. You could literally pick any words you want and teach him the desired response. Like others I prefer my dogs name to be an attention command. Like cd I use two different commands for recall one being come on - which means just get near me and follow and here which is a formal recall where I want him to haul ass back and skid to a stop/sit right in front of me. How you train is up to you but I think it'll be better for you and your dog to keep commands as short and simple as possible.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> The dog has zero understanding of your words. You could literally pick any words you want and teach him the desired response. Like others I prefer my dogs name to be an attention command. Like cd I use two different commands for recall one being come on - which means just get near me and follow and here which is a formal recall where I want him to haul ass back and skid to a stop/sit right in front of me. How you train is up to you but I think it'll be better for you and your dog to keep commands as short and simple as possible.


Though I think the issue here is that while he COULD use the name of the dog he will likely use the name in other scenarios as well. Which will end up confusing the dog or make the dog think "I don't always need to come he says this all the time!"


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Kibs said:


> Though I think the issue here is that while he COULD use the name of the dog he will likely use the name in other scenarios as well. Which will end up confusing the dog or make the dog think "I don't always need to come he says this all the time!"


Right, and I did make that exact point somewhere earlier in the thread (post #11) But OP asked again if he can use the name for recall. If that's his or her preference then the answer is yes - you can literally use any word you want. I can train my dog in a few days that "toast" is now a recall. Idk why op is so insistent on using the dogs name as a recall and I wouldn't personally do it but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> This surprises me. For me just the command "Here!" implies to the dog to come immediately, every time, no exceptions. What do you expect form your dog if you call him with the other command? Is he allowed to finishing his marking e.g.?


No, I expect them to come when I call them. Their normal recall is reliable. I just wanted them to have a recall that I felt was 1,000% dependable. So I trained a recall using e-collar just in case. With a command they would never hear outside of that parameter. The times I have used it, their normal recall would have sufficed. Use it or lose it kind of thing. So occasionally we'll train it other times I may use it just to keep them honest with it.
Come is my normal recall, here means come to a front, von mir means get within arms reach of me immediately.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Guys, is it possible to get 100% recall? I never managed and kind of gave up.. squirrels are worse, deers somehow manageble.. Dog is 2.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I do think it's possible to have a dog with a 99% recall. There is always that slim chance the dog might have a brain fart or temptation may win. Every dog I feel is different, I trained my last dog and my current dog the same way. I always rewarded when they came and got super excited, we would play tug when they came and gave tons of delicious treats every single time. I never use come unless I have my reward handy. If I need the dog to come but it's not urgent I'll just go get him myself, take him by the collar and bring him inside. My last dog was more Velcro and never blew a recall in his life, he would come no matter what. My current dog blew his recall during his rough adolescent stage but we practiced and worked on the command and he has not blown his recall since. As hes maturing I notice his focus is getting better and better, dogs are not nearly as interesting as they once were and he has never had issues recalling off wildlife like squirrel, turkey, deer, wild hog, etc. I still walk him with a long line on just in case since he is still young but in a few years I'm sure that will be gone. He blew his recall when he was 7 or 8 months old I think, I expected too much from him like you the OP.... give it some time and practice on his weaknesses and he will become the dog you want him to be.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

El_rex said:


> Guys, is it possible to get 100% recall? I never managed and kind of gave up.. squirrels are worse, deers somehow manageble.. Dog is 2.


Sure it is. Well as close to 100% as possible. My dog is off leash daily. Has never blown a recall. Can be called off of dogs, deer, coyotes, cats, squirrels, people, etc. 

If you've given up and haven't been consistent - personally I would start over from square one. Use a new command. 

Be sure not to push too far too fast with distance and distraction. 

I like to train recall in drive. Build up toy drive. Use good. fully engaged, play sessions as the reward. Be more fun than squirrels. Make sure you look completely insane to passers by. 

Consider proofing with an e collar.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> Sure it is. Well as close to 100% as possible. My dog is off leash daily. Has never blown a recall. Can be called off of dogs, deer, coyotes, cats, squirrels, people, etc.
> 
> If you've given up and haven't been consistent - personally I would start over from square one. Use a new command.
> 
> ...


New command? Maybe you are right. Not quite sure what I can use instead of good old "come" tho.. maybe "here".
My dog has exceptional ball drive (or any other toy if come to that).. Honestly, I cant imagine him recalling at the ball tossed.. no way  he's shooting like a bullet! I remember someone mentioned using a long lead and literally dragging a dog in case it doesnt cooperate..?
Sadly, e-collar is not an option in my country.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

El_rex said:


> New command? Maybe you are right. Not quite sure what I can use instead of good old "come" tho.. maybe "here".
> My dog has exceptional ball drive (or any other toy if come to that).. Honestly, I cant imagine him recalling at the ball tossed.. no way  he's shooting like a bullet! I remember someone mentioned using a long lead and literally dragging a dog in case it doesnt cooperate..?
> Sadly, e-collar is not an option in my country.


I use German "Heir" for my formal recall and a whistle for my informal (Most often used) so it doesn't even have to be a word

I actually didn't need to proof with an ecollar.

Have you done any drive building exercises? What I did with my dog was use a very very special toy that was ONLY used for training (It was a combo ball and tug for us) and built up his drive for that toy to insane levels. 

I first started by back tying the dog. I took the toy and juuuuuust out of reach of the rope. I went totally CRAZY with that toy. Playing with it myself. Tossing it up in the air. Hooting and hollering, dragging it on the ground, pouncing on it, all smiles and laughter. High pitched play voice. If you aren't exhausted after 5 minutes and your spouse isn't seriously considering having you committed - you aren't doing it right. After about 5 minutes I stop. Go put the toy away then return to the dog in a normal serious way. The dog didn't get to play at all. I did this a few times a week over several weeks (I actually did it while he was teething). Short high energy intense sessions. By the end he was straining it the tie. Bouncing up and down and doing the high pitched play barks. He really really wanted to join in on our fun. 

After weeks of teasing with him getting the crazy look when that special toy came out... then we would do very very short play sessions with it. ALWAYS ending at the peak of fun and intensity. With myself being suuuper keyed up. Short play sessions. 

Basically what I did was make that toy, and more specifically my engagement via that toy, to be more interesting then everything else out there. The fun I provide with that toy is better than all he sniffs, critters, and other dogs could ever provide. 

Then it's just a matter of pairing that reward with your new recall command. 

And yes you could use a long line to proof once you have taught the command and the dog thoroughly understands it.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

El_rex said:


> New command? Maybe you are right. Not quite sure what I can use instead of good old "come" tho.. maybe "here".


You can use any word you want. Bagel? Dolphin? Doesn't matter as long as you're consistant

In that regard, I'd just reteach "come." If you keep up with consistency, you can still use the word


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you "wore out" your commands, you can always re-train using commands in a different language. Gryff has English informal commands, German formal commands, and French for some new-fangled Rally-O commands, like right-hand side heeling. 

Haven't yet had to break out my Hungarian, but I'll keep those in reserve.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> I first started by back tying the dog. I took the toy and juuuuuust out of reach of the rope. I went totally CRAZY with that toy. Playing with it myself. Tossing it up in the air. Hooting and hollering, dragging it on the ground, pouncing on it, all smiles and laughter. High pitched play voice. If you aren't exhausted after 5 minutes and your spouse isn't seriously considering having you committed - you aren't doing it right. After about 5 minutes I stop. Go put the toy away then return to the dog in a normal serious way. The dog didn't get to play at all. I did this a few times a week over several weeks (I actually did it while he was teething). Short high energy intense sessions. By the end he was straining it the tie. Bouncing up and down and doing the high pitched play barks. He really really wanted to join in on our fun.
> 
> After weeks of teasing with him getting the crazy look when that special toy came out... then we would do very very short play sessions with it. ALWAYS ending at the peak of fun and intensity. With myself being suuuper keyed up. Short play sessions.
> 
> Basically what I did was make that toy, and more specifically my engagement via that toy, to be more interesting then everything else out there. The fun I provide with that toy is better than all he sniffs, critters, and other dogs could ever provide.


This is hilarious, I cant stop laughing picturing someone getting crazy over a toy.. ) We should totally try this! He has HUGE drive, maybe one week of teasing will do. I'm just not sure how easy it would be to get this toy back once he gets hold of something he desired this bad..
Thanks you very much for amazing tip, would have never came up with something like that myself..


----------



## 1stDaughter4Legs (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow that was funny I don’t think I could tease my dog for a week. 
I have read all the threads and you have internet access so do you have YouTube access? There are so many treat positive only training videos that you can watch and copy like literally 5,000 times for the next 4-6 month. Your puppy is going to be amazing with your consistent love and attention. Oh and I never use the word NO, always make him change what he’s doing use distraction and praise him for the good thing he does next! Best of luck can’t wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> If you "wore out" your commands, you can always re-train using commands in a different language. Gryff has English informal commands, German formal commands, and French for some new-fangled Rally-O commands, like right-hand side heeling.
> 
> Haven't yet had to break out my Hungarian, but I'll keep those in reserve.


Many of my collegues are coming from different European countries, so I shall take my pick.. :laugh2:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

El_rex said:


> This is hilarious, I cant stop laughing picturing someone getting crazy over a toy.. ) We should totally try this! He has HUGE drive, maybe one week of teasing will do. I'm just not sure how easy it would be to get this toy back once he gets hold of something he desired this bad..
> Thanks you very much for amazing tip, would have never came up with something like that myself..


From top agility trainer and competitor Susan Garrett: https://www.clickerdogs.com/createamotivatingtoy.htm


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

1stDaughter4Legs said:


> Wow that was funny I don’t think I could tease my dog for a week.
> I have read all the threads and you have internet access so do you have YouTube access? There are so many treat positive only training videos that you can watch and copy like literally 5,000 times for the next 4-6 month. Your puppy is going to be amazing with your consistent love and attention. Oh and I never use the word NO, always make him change what he’s doing use distraction and praise him for the good thing he does next! Best of luck can’t wait to hear how it goes.


Treats alone are not a big enough reward for MANY if not MOST GSDs for recall under distraction (especially while the dog is in drive)

I like using food for training, it's a great tool. Perfect for luring and teaching positions. But... here's the thing... Most people (I hope!) don't keep their dogs at near starvation hunger levels day in and day out. They get fed regularly. They get snacks. 

So in real world situations - like when your off leash dog stirs up some deer, they get pushed into prey sequence and give chase - the promise of a cookie is no where near the same level as the exhilaration of the chase. 

In well fed working dog types food drive RARELY wins out over prey drive. 

That is the beauty of training recall with a toy (especially when you have gone through the extra steps of building drive for that toy). You are training the dog in prey drive. You are training recall when that part of their brain is all live-wirey. They get tons of practice in following your direction while keyed up.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

voodoolamb said:


> 1stDaughter4Legs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that was funny I don’t think I could tease my dog for a week.
> ...


My dog and I have this little routine where I present his ball on a string and he leaps up and grabs it in a certain way as he runs in. I have found I can present him a pretty boring cookie and the rehearsed delivery still has a lot of value. Therefore cookie much more valuable than if I just handed it to him.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Kind of funny since we are talking about commands in different languages..I have been working on Pass Owf! for watch and pay attention. He is nailing it! Well..my 6 year old has autism and is learning to toilet by himself. He needs short clear concise instructions. Welp...lately when I go "pants off!" I wind up with a very attentive GSD involved lol


----------



## julbars (Aug 10, 2017)

El_rex said:


> This is hilarious, I cant stop laughing picturing someone getting crazy over a toy.. ) We should totally try this! He has HUGE drive, maybe one week of teasing will do. I'm just not sure how easy it would be to get this toy back once he gets hold of something he desired this bad..
> Thanks you very much for amazing tip, would have never came up with something like that myself..


I use 'let's play ball' phrase in emergency situation and it always worked! Even I don't have tennis ball with me she will run to me.


----------

